# the winner toy comp loco 1015 prewar



## meka (Jan 17, 2016)

hello i have a winner 1015 locomotive 027 prewar,i need brushes and springs i have ordered 2 sets both were no good, lionel jr 1661e-29 (springs n brushes)were close but still too big,they are tiny brushes and springs,brush plate does not detach they top insert,can anyone help?ty pete


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

My only suggestion would be to contact Jeff Kane (The Toy Train Tender) who sells parts, and is quite knowledgable with finding what you need. Another forum member has restored a 1015 but not sure if he had to replace brushes. Only problem is that he hasn't been active lately.


----------



## meka (Jan 17, 2016)

*winner 1015 brushes*

thank you for you reply,i shot jeff an email as i am not looking foward to milling a set of brushes down to size ty again, pete(the king of useless information)


----------

